# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Back to school

## magie06

When we were on the train home on Wednesday, I had a message from the school to say that Aisling doesn't go back until September 7th. She's delighted.

----------


## Paula

Lol, I bet! Bet youre glad to have your baby for a few more days?

----------


## Suzi

That's fabulous news! Are you two going to do extra things together? A picnic or a movie marathon with popcorn and pizza or something?

----------


## magie06

We've recently got Disney+ and there are lots of movies we can watch together. 
I have been very sore since Dublin so I'm taking things easy for now. I have a doctor's appointment on Tuesday. 
Lunch tomorrow is falling apart. So far I have 2 brother's and one sister who have cancelled.

----------


## Suzi

Oh no, sorry to hear that they have cancelled. Are you going to go anyway or rearrange the dinner plans? 
Are you resting?

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing today lovely?

----------


## magie06

Went to the lunch and it was lovely. Everyone was relaxed and conversation flowed. We had 6 for lunch and 2 more came for coffee. We stayed chatting until almost 4. We really need to do it more often.

----------


## Suzi

Oh that's so fabulous! I'm so glad that you got out and spent time together! Are you going to try to do it more often?

----------


## Paula

Im so glad you got to see everybody  :):

----------


## magie06

We all say that we need to do it more often and no one does anything about it. I'm thinking of organizing something for Christmas, but I'm taking a break for a week or two.

----------


## Suzi

I can understand that. We do all say it and it not happen - I'm just as guilty of that as anyone...

----------


## magie06

I have a busy week this week, a doctor's appointment tomorrow, a beautician appointment on Thursday along with physio, and Bridget on Friday.

----------


## Suzi

That does sound busy! Can you schedule in some time for self care and pacing?

----------


## magie06

Aisling is going to Galway tomorrow with the girls. I'm thinking of reading my book when she's gone. I actually have two on the go ATM.

----------

Paula (23-08-22)

----------


## Suzi

That sounds like a great plan! What books are you reading atm?

----------


## magie06

I'm reading The Marble Collector by Ceilia Ahern and I can't remember the name of the other one off hand.

----------


## Suzi

OO is it good? 

How's your mood lovely?

----------


## magie06

It's actually very light reading, not at all taxing on the brain.

----------


## Suzi

I love books like that. How are you feeling love?

----------


## magie06

The other book I'm reading is The Wedding Party by Cathy Kelly. 
I'm okay thanks. Dreading when Aisling goes back to school because I'll miss her.

----------


## Paula

Do you think youll be doing the Christmas doors this year?

----------


## Suzi

I can understand you missing her... Are there other things you could do to help fill the time? Adult learning courses? What about doing the crafts with the younger years?

----------


## magie06

I think I'll be helping with the Christmas doors. I definitely would love to go back to crafts with the small ones, but I have to accept that my back won't hold up to doing them.

----------


## Paula

Morning, love, how are you feeling?

----------


## Suzi

Could you do it sitting down with a small group?

----------


## magie06

I had my last session with Bridget this morning. She has got a promotion and is leaving Tuam. But she discharged me from one to one. I'm still under the care of the doctors in Toghermore, but I'll probably be discharged from them soon too. 
Now, I won't have to start from square one, if and when, I need to go back under their care again. 
I'm actually fine with it. I feel like I have the tools myself to prevent me from getting down so low that I'll need help again. Still, none of us has a crystal ball, and we don't know what's in the future for any of us. I'll do my best and take things day to day,  hour by hour, minute by minute if necessary.

----------


## Paula

Im so proud of you!

----------


## Suzi

OMG That's soooo awesome! I'm so proud of all your hard work! You are fantastic!

----------


## Strugglingmum

That is wonderful to hear Magie. You have done amazing

----------


## magie06

I've done what everyone else here tries to do every day. I've had support from here that was amazing and there are people here who I count on as friends, friends for life.

----------


## Suzi

Definitely. I'd be honoured to have you think of me as a friend! I have so much love and admiration for you. Honestly. You are amazing!

----------


## Paula

Absolutely! I for one am honoured to count you as my friend

----------


## magie06

:(blush):  :=(: 
Who's crying? Not me, it's hay fever.

----------

Paula (27-08-22),Suzi (28-08-22)

----------


## Suzi

Definitely hay fever!  :):  But you are AMAZING!

----------

magie06 (28-08-22)

----------


## magie06

Not really believing it yet, but I'm working on that. It was something that Bridget said on Friday, look at where you've come from, appreciate the small results, and look forward with hope. Take for instance the day that I reversed down the narrow road, got stuck, accepted the help and drove home, this time last year, I would have panicked and needed a tow truck to get me out of there. That was just one of my victories this summer.

----------

Paula (28-08-22)

----------


## Paula

One of many!

----------


## Suzi

Lovely, it wasn't that long ago that I was sending you daily messages because your crisis was so bad. You've put in so much work and I couldn't be prouder of you.

----------


## magie06

And I am forever grateful for them Suzi. Some people earn their angel wings while they are here and you certainly are one of them. Life is hard, but everyone here goes out of their way to make it a little easier.

----------

Strugglingmum (29-08-22)

----------


## Suzi

That's made me cry. I am so honoured to have you in my life. I promise you if you ever need them again I'll do exactly the same again. You, my love, are a very, very special person and one of the kindest and most gentle people I've ever met. It's been a total privilege to accompany you on your journey....

----------

magie06 (29-08-22),Paula (29-08-22),Strugglingmum (29-08-22)

----------


## magie06

Oh my hay fever is off again!  :=(:

----------

Suzi (29-08-22)

----------


## magie06

Aisling had a meeting in school this morning at 11 until 12. I went to visit dad while I waited for her. She has to go in tomorrow for half a day. Because I had a full car today, another mum is doing the run tomorrow. 
Dad was a bit off with me today, so I decided that I needed to leave again. I stayed about an hour, but I couldn't put up with that kind of behavior. I'm looking after me first.

----------


## Paula

Im proud of you for making that decision, and not feeling bad about it

----------

magie06 (29-08-22)

----------


## Suzi

I couldn't be prouder of you than I am seeing that you made the right decision for you! That's so awesome. You working on your own self worth is really showing atm lovely, and I'm waving pom poms and setting off glitter canons for you every step of the journey.

----------

magie06 (29-08-22)

----------


## magie06

Aisling had a half day today. She doesn't have school again until Monday. I spent my morning sewing. It's Christmas stocking time again. I'm very pleased with my progress today. I have one stocking almost done, just lights and the back to do.

----------


## Suzi

You're amazing as you do this each year!

----------


## magie06

I've spent the day sewing.
I did a drop off to my brother's house with birthday presents for Charlie who will be 5 tomorrow, Dylan who will be 2 on Friday and Ella who will be 9 on Sunday. 
Charlie has a little brother Alfie who is actually the best smiler in the whole world, so I did a little package for him too. 
Ella has a little sister who is 7 so I did a little package for her too.

----------


## Suzi

Did you enjoy the day sewing? 
You are so kind. You really must be one of the most loved visitors anyone ever has!

----------


## magie06

I really did. I've been making a stocking for Jaquaia's A. I was told that her eyes lit up last year when Jaq received her's, and that A would have robbed it only for the name on top. So I made one with her own name, so she has one of her own. I just need to package it up for posting.

----------


## Jaquaia

It's absolutely beautiful Magie! You are so talented and so kind to do this for her! I can't thank you enough.

----------


## Suzi

That's so kind, it's made me cry how kind you are to so many people. You genuinely are someone filled with kindness.

----------


## magie06

We went to Athlone to do some shopping today. I have started my Christmas shopping.

----------


## Suzi

I haven't even thought about Christmas yet! lol... You're so much more organised than I am!

----------

magie06 (01-09-22)

----------


## Paula

> We went to Athlone to do some shopping today. I have started my Christmas shopping.


*groans*

----------

magie06 (01-09-22)

----------


## magie06

Jaq, the stocking will be in the post on Monday. I was waiting for an envelope and G brought one home with him today. We don't have post here on a Saturday.

----------


## Suzi

Awwwwwww!

----------


## magie06

Jaq the stocking is in the post. I have a tracking number if you don't receive it by the end of the week.

----------

Suzi (05-09-22)

----------


## Jaquaia

Chances are we won't receive it by the weekend as Royal Mail are on strike Thursday and Friday! I'll be impressed if it does arrive though!

----------

magie06 (05-09-22),Suzi (05-09-22)

----------


## magie06

Fingers crossed.

----------


## Suzi

How are you love? How's Ais coping with being back at school? How are you coping with her not being there with you? How's G? 
Are you planning going for your drive with A this weekend?

----------


## magie06

Aisling had her first full day yesterday. There is a trip coming up next week, that will involve an overnight, but it's to an activity center. She's asked if she should go, and told me this morning that she wanted me to tell her what to do.

----------


## Suzi

What did  you say? 
Is it a subject based trip or one for team building?

----------


## magie06

I told her that I made those decisions for her when she was younger, but she's 16 now and needs to start making them for herself. I also told her to find out as much as she could about the trip and make her decision based on what she finds out.

----------


## Paula

And she will, because shes learnt from the best

----------

magie06 (06-09-22)

----------


## Suzi

What a completely awesome response to her! I'm so proud of you for raising her and giving her the tools to make decisions knowing you'll be there to support her no matter what!

----------

magie06 (06-09-22)

----------


## magie06

She's decided not to go. It's fine with us. She got more information at school today and made her decision.

----------

Paula (07-09-22)

----------


## Suzi

Good for her! I'm so glad you are supporting her choices!

----------


## magie06

I slept it out this morning. Instead of waking at 6.30 I didn't wake until 7. It wasn't a big deal, the school bus doesn't leave until 8. It's just that my day started backwards. I didn't have my shower until after 8. When my day starts like that, it feels like I'm catching up all day.

----------


## Suzi

You obviously needed the sleep!

----------


## magie06

I met my friend this morning for coffee. She gave me a beautiful card to say thank you for being her friend and a beautiful tree of life pendant.

----------

Jaquaia (09-09-22),Paula (09-09-22)

----------


## Suzi

That's lovely!
Did you have a nice time out?

----------


## magie06

Oh yes. It was lovely.

----------


## Suzi

So pleased for you!

----------


## magie06

We had some drama in the estate this morning. I was getting ready to go to meet my friend and I heard this lad shouting from across the street. He was either pissed as a fart or high on something other than the joys of a Friday morning. But he must have seen me get into my car, because he started saying that he would burn me out. So I sat in my car, rang the police and waited. He was punching the hedge, and then lay down and seemed to fall asleep. I was still a bit afraid so I went nextdoor and waited with them. The police came in about 10 minutes and called an ambulance for him. They told me that I didn't need to give a statement and that I could be on my way. I think I was still shaking when I met my friend.

----------


## Paula

Oh hunni, how frightening  :(: . How do you feel now?

----------


## Suzi

That's terrible. I'm not surprised you were shaking. What did G say when you told him?

----------


## magie06

G told me I did the right thing. I'm okay today thanks. A good night's sleep is one of the best cures for anything.

----------


## Suzi

That's so positive!

----------


## magie06

I'm just reporting in. I am getting a cold again and I have a stinker of a sore throat. See ye tomorrow.

----------


## Paula

Oh no! Rest up, lovely

----------


## Suzi

Oh no lovely! Hope it passes soon x

----------


## magie06

Scratchy throat, bunged up nose, headache and no voice. Back to school virus number one.

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that. I hope it buggers off soon xx

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## magie06

I've been over and back to the school all week. We had a parent teacher meeting on Tuesday evening, Aisling asked for a lift on Wednesday morning and she went to Delphi. I was back over again yesterday to pick her up and I'm so relieved that she actually enjoyed herself. I was at a funeral this morning and collected Aisling from school afterwards.

----------


## Paula

Hows the cold, lovely?

----------


## Suzi

Was that the residential? 

Are you able to rest and pace a little?

----------


## magie06

Yes Suzi. They stayed overnight. The teacher that she was with had listened to what I said to her about Aisling's fear of water. There was only one water based activity and Aisling was excused from doing it. The relief I felt, when Aisling came off the bus smiling and full of chat about what they had done, about the midnight feast and the sharing of one mirror between 9 of them in one room. 

Paula, thank goodness my cold is almost gone. I have a bit of a cough but I'm a lot better.

----------


## Suzi

Oh that's amazing! So glad she had a great time and that she was excused from the water one. You must be so proud of her for talking things through with you and making the decision to stay. She's amazing and that's down to her feeling secure and safe at knowing that you're always going to support her and listen to her and allow her to make the choices... You should be really proud of her and of the relationship you have fostered and bought her up to have with you. You are an awesome Mum.

----------


## magie06

Eye leakage here!! I've told her that she's awesome.

----------


## Suzi

Didn't mean to cause leakage, but I don't think you appreciate what a strong lady you're raising, and that's so far away from the Magie who joined here back in 2014 where you were so unsure on being with her etc.. You are f*cking awesome, a mighty warrior and one of the kindest people I've ever met and had the privilege and honour to have as my friend.

----------


## Paula

Hear, hear!

----------

magie06 (18-09-22),Suzi (17-09-22)

----------


## Jaquaia

Couldn't agree more!

----------

magie06 (18-09-22),Suzi (17-09-22)

----------


## magie06

I'm busy sewing atm. I'm hoping that I will get all the stockings done for this year.

----------

Suzi (21-09-22)

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're enjoying it too!

----------


## Suzi

Hey love, how are you? How are Ais? G?

----------


## magie06

We had a long weekend last w/e. There was teacher training yesterday so we didn't get up very early. G is on a week's holiday this week. He is supposed to be painting Aisling's bedroom. He started today by buying the paint. 
I'm really enjoying the sewing. It's lovely to know that the people I make them for, really appreciate them. I finished another one today, and I'm moving onto the next one.

----------


## Suzi

That's all so positive. What colour is the paint? 
It's lovely to hear how positive you are about things - especially the sewing. The items you craft are always so beautiful! You need to take more pics of them so we can all see!

----------


## Paula

What a wonderful post!

----------


## magie06

I have a photo of the last one. I just need someone to put them up for me.  :(y):

----------


## Suzi

Here you are lovely... 



It's truly stunning!

----------

magie06 (28-09-22)

----------


## Paula

Oh wow! Thats gorgeous

----------

magie06 (28-09-22)

----------


## magie06

Thanks ladies.  :(blush):

----------


## Jaquaia

That's stunning!

I showed the kids, A said wow and T said he likes it. You have a bit of a fan club here!

----------


## magie06

:(blush): 
I've put the stocking that I'm on atm, on the naughty step because it's not going well. Yesterday I was replacing some beads into the storage unit that I have, and I dropped the whole lot. It went all over the floor. I spent about 3 hours sorting all the colours out. So, I'm not talking to it today. I went and met my sister's for lunch instead.

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! What a nightmare! I remember when Hazel used to drop hers everywhere. We found a sock over the end of the hoover was best and then handed her the bowl to sort lol

----------


## Paula

Oopssssss

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing today lovely?

----------


## magie06

Good thanks. I've been talking to the stocking and it's promised that it will behave from now on.  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):  I've had many similar conversations with my projects too  :O:

----------


## magie06

I was very ill last night after my covid vaccine. I'm still not the best and I had a very easy day today. I will be going to bed early again tonight.

----------


## Paula

Oh no  :(: . Rest up, lovely

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Hope you are able to rest and recover soon lovely..

----------


## magie06

I went back to bed this morning and slept most of the day.

----------


## Jaquaia

You obviously needed the rest. How are you feeling today?

----------


## Suzi

Jaq's right. You mist have needed that rest.

----------


## Paula

Im glad you listened to your body  :Panda:

----------


## magie06

I'm feeling better today. Still not 100% but getting there. I'm not doing much today.

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you're resting and pacing love. Give yourself the time and space to recover properly...

----------


## magie06

My poor baby has had her heart broken again. I've had tears, questions and the whole works all w/e. I've just reminded her that home is her safe place. That she can cry all she wants with me. That we have made this our home, and our safe place from the world. That it doesn't matter if we move to a different house, it will always be our home, because we will be together. I told her to look out for white feathers because it will mean that granny is looking out for her. That granny got her angel wings as soon as she passed, and any time I see a white feather, it's normally when I need her most.

----------


## Paula

Poor love, it hurts so much  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Awwww poor baby! Have you sat her down with a tub of ice cream and I will survive or a good chick flick? 
I love that you're building her with a safe space and somewhere she knows she will be loved and supported... Oh and that person who broke her heart obviously doesn't deserve her!

----------


## magie06

We watched My Girl. The movie that came out  in the late eighties or early nineties with McCawley Culkin, as a very young kid. We ate ice cream and both cried buckets.  It's still a great movie.

----------


## Paula

Perfect choice! How is she today..

----------


## magie06

I asked this morning if she would like to stay in bed, but she went to school. She's very snappy, but I've let it go for today. I'll pull her up on it tomorrow, if there's no improvement.

----------


## Suzi

I love that film - also cry buckets. Another good one is Pay it Forward - another weepy one.. And a favourite of mine. 

Well done her for not letting it stop her! Go Ais!

----------


## magie06

Her Halloween costume arrived this morning. It's in a sealed box and I can't see it, but the box is very, very light. There isn't much to it!!

----------


## Suzi

What costume has she ordered? Is she going to a party or out trick or treating?

----------


## magie06

She wants to go trick or treating. The costume is a fairy. Wings and all. I'm trying to sew the seeds of having a party here, but it hasn't been well received yet.

----------

Paula (12-10-22)

----------


## Paula

My kids never liked having parties at home, they were always worried about the house getting messed up  :O:

----------


## Suzi

This year F is planning on having a friend round to stay and they are going to watch all of the Doctor Who episodes that they found scary, whilst drinking Earl/Lady grey Tea and munching on vegan schnaks  :O:

----------


## Paula

Thats awesome! Theyre, awesome!

----------


## Suzi

I think so! 
F knows that there are things that I struggle with over Halloween, so they don't want it so I have to drive to get them or drop them off etc..

----------


## magie06

Suzi your kids are brilliant. 
Aisling is on the school debating team and the first round is next Thursday so they are having practice after school. Dinner was late this evening because we didn't get home until after 6.

----------

Suzi (13-10-22)

----------


## Paula

Well done Ais!

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome Ais! Do you get to go and support/watch her?

----------


## magie06

They are doing round one over Skype. That way they don't need to hire a bus to travel to the destination. (Green school).

----------


## Suzi

That's really fab! So glad you get to support her!

----------


## OldMike

> This year F is planning on having a friend round to stay and they are going to watch all of the Doctor Who episodes that they found scary, whilst drinking Earl/Lady grey Tea and munching on vegan schnaks


This made me smile  :):

----------

Suzi (15-10-22)

----------


## magie06

Aisling had debating after school again this evening. I've told the other mum's so that we all won't need to go over.

----------


## Suzi

Is she enjoying it?

----------


## Paula

Hows your mood, lovely?

----------


## magie06

Aisling is really enjoying it. 
My own mood is good. I'm still busy and Aisling wants ideas for the Christmas craft fair in her school. I'm on Pinterest every day, to get ideas and do some samples for her.

----------


## Suzi

You're so good with all the crafts! She's very lucky to have you! 
I'm glad you're doing ok. How are you going with the walking aid? Any news on your back?

----------


## magie06

My back is very sore for the past few weeks. I'm taking things easy, but trying to move itms?

----------


## Paula

Is it worth talking to someone?

----------


## Suzi

I agree, the change in weather isn't helping anyone I know with joint type issues... But hunni, talk to them. You deserve more help and support...

----------


## magie06

I'll be okay. 
Aisling and her team won the debate today. She came off the bus with a big smile. I was so delighted for her.

----------


## Paula

Well done Ais!

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome! Well done Ais and team!

Hunni, I know you'll be "ok", but maybe you shouldn't settle and should try to get more help and pain relief?

----------


## Jaquaia

Magie, what would you tell any of us if we were in pain and just said "I'll be ok" when it was suggested we talk to someone about it? Plus, we all know chronic pain affects mood. Put yourself first for a change and do what you would tell any of us and speak to your doctor about your pain!

----------

magie06 (21-10-22),Paula (21-10-22)

----------


## magie06

Can someone please put a mark on the calendar? I've made a GP appointment for my back.

----------


## Paula

Good!

----------


## Suzi

WOOHOO!!!! I'm really glad you have lovely. When is it for?

----------


## magie06

Monday week. The soonest I could see my GP.

----------


## Suzi

Glad that you've booked that one. Is there any chance you could go on a waiting list for any cancellation appointments?

----------


## magie06

I realized today that we have a bank holiday next Monday. I'm going to have to ring back tomorrow to reschedule.

----------


## Suzi

Couldn't you go anyway?

----------


## magie06

They don't open on bank holidays.

----------


## Jaquaia

You better crack on with it tomorrow then young lady! And make sure you tell them how much you're struggling!!!

----------


## Suzi

Oh lol! Definitely make that call a priority!!!

----------


## magie06

I've got a chest infection and the doctor won't see me. I've got an antibiotic and steroids for a week. 
I've been sewing all week and finished another Christmas stocking. 
Aisling is going to Farmaphobia this evening. I have volunteered to be the driver. There are quite a few going from school. We've had the tickets for ages.

----------


## Jaquaia

Rest when you can

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## magie06

We've just arrived. It was a two and a half hour drive, on mostly very bad roads. But I did it. G has come with us, to drive home. My driving was mostly in daylight, but G will have to drive in the dark.

----------


## Paula

Well done, hunni

----------


## Suzi

I'm so glad you got there, but please rest and look after your chest lovely x

----------


## magie06

Today is an easy day for everyone.

----------


## Jaquaia

You've not mentioned the appointment for your back young lady!

----------


## Suzi

So you're resting and pacing and being kind to you? And yes, back appointment?

----------


## Paula

Hows your chest?

----------


## magie06

My doctor won't see me while I have a chest infection, so I have to wait to see about my back. 
My chest is still quite bad. My nebulizer is back out of the box again.

----------


## Jaquaia

That's ridiculous!

----------


## Suzi

That's terrible!

----------


## magie06

It's just the way it is atm.

----------


## Suzi

I know, doesn't stop it from being awful though...

----------


## magie06

Today I took it easy again. Tbh, I'm feeling worse today than ever. Bed early and a good night's sleep I hope. Steroids make it hard to sleep.

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Oh love, I hope you do get some rest and it leaves you soon

----------


## magie06

We went Christmas shopping today. It was fun and we got quite a lot ticked off our lists. Aisling is on midterm break this week. Omg the traffic was lo-la. It took us 45 minutes to exit the car park. And another hour to go about 3km. The local council in their intelligence decided that this week would be a great week to start road works in 3 different areas of town at the same time.  :P:

----------


## Jaquaia

Sounds like Hull!!!

----------


## magie06

A complete nightmare.

----------


## Paula

Ouch.

----------


## Suzi

I'll never understand why councils do that. They do it here all the time too. Utter madness. The worst bit is when they then dig it up again for another reason. I'm sure Canadas system is so much better - they have a huge tunnel under the road where all utilities are and so workmen can just go into the tunnel to fix it without having to dig them up. Yes it's much more expensive in the first place, but in the long run it's much more efficient!

How is your chest lovely? Any better?

----------


## magie06

Chest is still sore. I'm finished the antibiotics tomorrow and the steroids finished yesterday. If it makes sense, my cough is worse today.

----------


## Paula

Will you call the doctor again if youre not better tomorrow?

----------


## Suzi

Oh lovely, definitely call the Dr again and get more help. Chest infections are horrible...

----------


## magie06

I feel a lot better today. I've been getting my shoe boxes ready to donate them. I've done 4 again this year. It's taken a bit of time, but I was up early. Aisling had rehearsals in school today, so she needed a lift over.

----------


## Paula

Im glad youre on the mend, but please rest

----------


## Suzi

So glad you're feeling brighter. You really are so wonderful for all the charity things or everything you do for others!

----------


## magie06

I've been taking it easy today. I'm feeling tired, so I let Aisling take the bus to town. My mood is a bit down, but I'm just finished a course of steroids and I always feel down after them.

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Steroids always make me feel crappy so I sympathise. 

Are you resting at all?

----------


## magie06

Oh absolutely. 
My sister in law had a mammogram last week and has been called back for a biopsy next Wednesday.

----------


## Suzi

Oh love, you seem to have so much going on. I really hope the biopsy comes back clear...

----------

magie06 (05-11-22)

----------


## Paula

Ill be praying it comes back clear, love

----------

magie06 (05-11-22)

----------


## Suzi

How are things lovely lady?

----------


## magie06

I went to Galway with a friend this morning. I got a lot of my Christmas shopping done. Otherwise nothing to report. I'm getting better each day. I'm going to see if I can get a physio appointment for this week.

----------


## Suzi

How's your back? It sounds sensible to book a physio appointment lovely. 

You've got a lot of Christmas shopping done? I've hardly started...

----------


## magie06

My physio tested positive so she's isolating this week. I'll see her next week.

----------


## Suzi

Oh that's annoying. Hope it's a mild case for her.

----------


## magie06

I've been crafting all morning. I'm still a bit wheezy, so I've been taking it easy.

----------


## Suzi

Glad you're pacing lovely?

----------


## Paula

What are you crafting?

----------


## magie06

I'm just cutting out robins from felt. Aisling is going to sew them together and sell them at the school fair. I'm also making pom poms to make gnomes out of.

----------

Paula (10-11-22)

----------


## Suzi

That sounds really fun and a great idea! I imagine they'll sell really well too! 
I have to see your gnome pompoms!

----------


## magie06

I'm not feeling great today. I have a cold in my stomach and I had to go to bed for the afternoon.

----------


## Jaquaia

It's obviously what you needed  :Panda:

----------

magie06 (11-11-22)

----------


## Suzi

I'm sorry to hear that lovely... Hope you feel much brighter in the morning.

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------

magie06 (11-11-22)

----------


## Suzi

How are you feeling this morning lovely?

----------


## Paula

Morning, love, hope youre ok

----------


## magie06

Better thanks. But I skipped going visiting this morning.

----------


## Suzi

That sounds sensible. Have you been resting today?

----------


## magie06

My sister in law got the results of her mamogram today. She has cancer.

----------


## Paula

Im so sorry, love. Do they know yet what stage and/or what treatment?  :Panda:

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm so sorry. Hopefully they've caught it early and she'll make a good recovery  :Panda:

----------


## magie06

I don't know any details yet. She really wasn't able to say much today.

----------


## Suzi

Oh love, I'm so, so sorry... How are you dealing with it?

----------


## magie06

Again Suzi, I'm not sure. I think I'll get in contact with our local cancer care group and see if they have any tips. Does that make sense? We haven't told anyone yet, because Aisling's show is on Thursday and Friday of this week. I don't want her to be too upset when she's put in so much work.

----------


## Suzi

That sounds sensible on every side love. Do you have MacMillan where you are? It might also help to talk to Bridget? Just to let her know what you're dealing with and that you might need some extra support. 

What show is Ais in?

----------


## magie06

Bridget has left Toghermore. I'm able to call if I need someone. It might be someone different each time though. 
Aisling's school is putting on Mamma Mia. Aisling is in the group dances and the chorus.

----------


## Paula

Im sorry about Bridget, love. How do you feel about that? Will you promise to tell us if youre struggling and hear us if we think you need to speak to Toghermore? You really do have a lot to deal with..

----------


## Suzi

Oh I'm sorry about Bridget too love. 
Paula's right, you've loads on your plate right now. Let us help... Talk to us hunni.

----------


## magie06

I'll keep logging in and I'll let you know how things are.

----------


## Jaquaia

Good!

----------


## Suzi

Thank you. Just for the record, I don't say things I don't genuinely mean.. You are wanted, you are loved and we really care about you. That is not going to change if things become too much...

----------

magie06 (17-11-22)

----------


## magie06

Thank you all.

----------


## Suzi

I know I speak for all of us when I say you have nothing to thank us for. We are lucky to have you in our lives x

----------

magie06 (17-11-22)

----------


## Paula

Completely agree

----------

magie06 (17-11-22)

----------


## magie06

I had a GP appointment this morning. I still have a lingering cough from my last chest infection. I also asked her about my very painful mouth. And I mentioned my constant back pain. I have thrush since the last antibiotic. 
I told her all that was going on and she told me to make another appointment if I feel things are getting on top of me.
I have a prescription for something to help with the thrush, a stronger painkiller, another 5 days of antibiotics and steroids and I think that's it.

----------


## Paula

Well done for making sure your doctor knows it all. I hope the meds help  :Panda:

----------


## Jaquaia

Lots of rest

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I am so proud of you for going and being open about everything.. Thrush is miserable - I too get it after antibiotics so I understand that discomfort and pain.

----------


## magie06

I had tears last night almost all the way home. She didn't like being on stage at all. I told her she doesn't need to go in tonight, but after a good night's sleep she has decided to go in.

----------


## Paula

Oh bless her  :(:  is tonight the last performance?

----------


## Suzi

Oh bless her! Being on stage isn't for everyone, but it's brilliant that she's given it a go and tried!! I think we're all very proud of her for going and doing it, but also for talking to you about how she is feeling about it all...

----------


## magie06

Tonight is the last show. The teacher sent me an email to say that she knew she was crying last night. She said it would be lovely if Aisling could go tonight, but completely understood if she wasn't able.

----------


## Suzi

Did she make it? 

I'm so glad that she's able to talk to you about everything.

----------


## magie06

She went and went on stage every single time she was supposed to. She brought flowers for the teacher who was very kind to her last night and more for the teacher who is her year head this year. She is a different person coming home tonight compared to last night.

----------


## Suzi

She's awesome! I'm so proud of her! 

How are you feeling love?

----------


## Paula

I bet youre massively proud of her. Shes an incredible young woman!

----------

magie06 (20-11-22)

----------


## Suzi

Paula's right, she really is. That's because she has you there to love, support and encourage her, but also not judge her! You're an awesome Mum!

----------

magie06 (20-11-22)

----------


## magie06

Does it make sense to anyone that I find it a lot easier to be her mum now, than when she was a toddler?

----------


## Paula

Nope, I do too

----------


## Suzi

Absolutely makes sense to me....

----------


## magie06

One thing I remember my mum saying when I was quite young was that some people are made to be mum's of babies and some are made to be mum's of bigger kids. I always thought it was weird, but now I get it.

----------


## Paula

Your mum was a wise woman

----------


## Suzi

Absolutely. 

How are you today love?

----------


## magie06

I'm okay. We got a good night's sleep last night. Aisling didn't wake until 11.30. She an early riser normally, so this was a real long lie in.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like she's needed it after all that showbiz!  :):

----------


## magie06

No school tomorrow. It's a teacher training day. We're planning on going Christmas shopping to Limerick.

----------


## Paula

Sounds fun!

----------


## Suzi

That sounds fab! Make sure to build in lots of coffee breaks and go for lunch!

----------


## magie06

We left home this morning around 10am and we got home around 5. We had a great day. Lots of coffee stops and we even had lunch out.

----------


## Suzi

That sounds lovely! I love how you two do such lovely things together. It's the stops and chats and the laughter that she'll hold with her forever.

----------

magie06 (22-11-22)

----------


## Paula

Sounds perfect  :):

----------

magie06 (23-11-22)

----------


## magie06

Today is exam results day. They are due to get them at around 3.30. I don't know who is more nervous, Aisling or me.

----------


## Paula

Any news?

----------


## Suzi

OO how did she do? Is she happy with her results?

----------


## magie06

She did very, very well. She's delighted with herself. Of course we are very proud of her.

----------


## Paula

:(party):  well done Ais!

----------

magie06 (23-11-22)

----------


## Jaquaia

Well done Ais!

----------

magie06 (23-11-22)

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo!!! Congratulations Ais!

----------

magie06 (23-11-22)

----------


## magie06

I was down in the school helping the kids get the decorations ready to hang on the doors. We got one finished and I'm thinking of going in Monday, Wednesday, Friday. That way my back will have time to rest between.

----------


## Suzi

That's so lovely of you! The school really is so lucky to have you!

----------


## magie06

Another busy weekend. They go by so fast. Anyway, schedule for this week - 1. Cut out felt robins. The fair is on Thursday. 2. Go to the school to put together another door. 3. Go to Aisling's school to collect their filled shoe boxes. 5. Go to the Christmas fair in the school. 6. Go to the Christmas fair here. Write some Christmas letters. 7. Do some wrapping. 8. Breath!

----------


## OldMike

Magie I'm breathless just reading what you've done, glad all is going well.

----------


## Suzi

Wow! That's a huge amount! Hope you're building in some resting this week!

----------


## magie06

I found out yesterday that mum's sister has been diagnosed with breast cancer. She is so frail already, I just hope that they don't put her through chemo. She's the only one left of their family and it feels like we're getting to the end of that road. Once she's gone, there will be no adults left, itms?

----------


## Paula

:Panda:  are you ok, love?

----------


## magie06

I'm okay. Just feel like I'm being bombarded with bad news from every side. I'm in school this morning until around 11 and I think I'll give Toghermore a call when I come back.

----------


## Suzi

Oh love, that's so sad. I think calling them is a really good idea lovely...

----------


## Paula

You have had a lot of crap thrown your way recently. I hope youre able to speak to someone today, love

----------


## magie06

I've rang and left a message for someone to call me back. I still didn't hear anything, so I won't get a call today. 
My sister's mother-in-law has been taken to hospital by ambulance today. The hospital have called the family in. They don't think that she will make it.

----------


## Suzi

Oh love, I'm sorry. You and your family really are going through it atm..

----------


## magie06

She had a heart attack and was without oxygen for 15 mins. She's on life support now.

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------

magie06 (29-11-22)

----------


## Suzi

I'm sorry lovely...  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------

magie06 (30-11-22)

----------


## magie06

She passed last night around midnight.

----------


## Suzi

I'm sorry lovely. How are you coping? Can you call Toghermore to chase them?

----------


## Paula

Big hugs, lovely  :(bear):

----------


## magie06

I spent the morning in the school. I'm just in the door, and I'm going to have lunch. I'll ring Toghermore afterwards.

----------


## Suzi

Hey lovely, did you get through to Toghermore?

----------


## magie06

I slept through the afternoon. But I had no missed calls on my phone.

----------


## Suzi

Oh love, can you try calling again tomorrow? 
Is the sleeping because you aren't feeling physically well,  or is it a symptom of your mood struggling a bit?

----------


## magie06

I think I'm sleeping more because of going to the school. My back hurts a lot when I get home. Then I take some pain killers, and they make me sleepy too. Plus, not being used to the children, they can make me tired too.

----------


## Suzi

That's totally understandable lovely. How are things with your back? Are you still having physio?

----------


## magie06

My physio got covid and is still not back to work.

----------


## Suzi

Oh I'm sorry lovely... Are you talking to G about everything?

----------


## Paula

Oh no. Thats frustrating.

----------


## Suzi

How are you today lovely lady?

----------


## magie06

I'm not too bad today thanks. I finished the doors this morning. I had a message on my phone from my sister, asking if I would bring her for coffee. While we were having that, Aisling rang me to collect her from Athenry. I'm just chilling out now before I go to the funeral this evening. One of us has to drive Aisling's boyfriend back to Athenry.

----------


## Suzi

Well done for finishing the doors, that's a huge achievement and obviously something that the school and children love.

----------


## Paula

Is G ferrying the boyfriend?

----------


## magie06

His mum was still  in Tuam, so neither of us needed to bring him home. 
I waiting at the graveyard for them to come from the church. I didn't go to the mass because I was in town picking up a few bits and pieces.

----------


## Suzi

How are you feeling love? You able to get some rest in too?

----------


## magie06

Today is a total rest day. The only thing on my agenda is to binge watch Netflix movies and gorge on chocolate.

----------


## Paula

Good!

----------


## Suzi

How's the binging of Netflix going?

----------


## magie06

It went very well. I watched a couple of "Hallmark" type Christmas movies and another called Slumberland. It was actually quite good even though I cried a little at the end.

----------


## Paula

Always the hallmark of a great Christmas movie, imho  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Me too!

----------


## magie06

Today has been strange. Aisling is doing work experience so we don't need to be up early. Sarah is back looking after dad again. A friend of hers lost her mum last Wednesday and the funeral was this evening and tomorrow, and Sarah was going to go on the bus. I offered to bring her because 1 she would do it for me. 2 it's gone very cold here today and I didn't like the idea of her having to walk to the bus. 3 if it was the other way around, she would have done it for me.
I'm just back in the door.

----------


## Jaquaia

You're absolutely lovely

----------

magie06 (06-12-22)

----------


## Paula

You really are

----------

magie06 (06-12-22)

----------


## Suzi

That's so kind. You would have made such a difference to her!

----------

magie06 (06-12-22)

----------


## magie06

I have written my "foreign" Christmas cards today. I normally put a letter in with them, so it takes a while. I have 3 nephews away, one in Canada, one in France and one in Australia. I also have 2 nieces away, one in England and the other in Australia. As you can imagine, it can take a while to include all the news.

----------


## Suzi

Those sound so lovely A nice way to keep the family spirit and connection alive  :):

----------


## magie06

I was telling them about our family traditions and how I remember Christmas. I hope they get joy from their letters. It's hard to be away from home at this time of year.

----------

Paula (07-12-22)

----------


## Suzi

It is. I think it sounds lovely and something to be treasured..

----------


## magie06

Thank goodness this week has been a bit easier. I've just been tidying the house and doing a few crafts. I feel like I can take a breath at last

----------


## Suzi

Good!

----------

magie06 (08-12-22)

----------


## magie06

I have a friend who is going through so difficult times ATM. She has begun to call me very early in the morning. Sometimes, I'm able to offer her some advice but she never acts on it. Then she calls me again and again. It is terrible of me that I'm just not able for her ATM? I find myself cutting her short and ending the call, even if I'm not doing anything else.

----------


## Paula

No, its not horrible. Youre not exactly having it easy right now, (does she ever check in with you?) Maybe, love, you dont always take her call, and ring her back when you are up to talking to her

----------

magie06 (09-12-22)

----------


## Suzi

Paula's totally right. Hunni, you've got so much other stuff going on with you and yours, sometimes you just have to say "**** off, I need to focus on me and mine right now....."

----------

magie06 (09-12-22)

----------


## magie06

Lunch was lovely. There was 8 of us, including 2 small people. Omg those 2 boys were brilliant. There wasn't one grumble or moan out of either of them. And we were there for over 2 hours. Charlie is only 5 and Alfie won't be 2 until nearly the end of March. We had books and colouring pages and a remote control car, that ran out of batteries.

----------


## Paula

Awww so glad you had fun

----------


## Suzi

That sounds truly lovely!

----------


## magie06

I'm sorry I wasn't around all day. I was having my hair done. It took longer than I expected and I wasn't home until about 2.30.

----------


## Paula

Oooo what did you have done?

----------


## Suzi

OO yes, what did you have done?

----------


## magie06

Full head of highlights, a trim and a straight blow dry. I have been having curly blow dries for the last while, so I decided to go straight for a change.

----------


## Paula

Sounds gorgeous!

----------


## Suzi

Definitely sounds beautiful!

----------


## magie06

Thanks ladies. Today I was at the beauticians. A little tidy up before Christmas.

----------

Suzi (13-12-22)

----------


## magie06

I met my friend this morning for a coffee. I should have stayed at home because she went and had smoked salmon and scrambled eggs with toast, a latte and a jug of juice. She didn't even offer to pay for her own, just expected me to pay the whole lot. I was fuming. I've been trying to calm myself down all day.

----------


## Paula

Thats a horrible thing to do! No wonder youre angry

----------


## Suzi

That's terrible! I'm sorry she used you like this.

----------


## magie06

I have a doctor's appointment later and I've been invited to attend the school Christmas shows afterwards. I'm really looking forward to seeing the kids.

----------


## Paula

Thats lovely! (Not the drs appt obvs lol)

----------


## Suzi

That's lovely about the school! They obviously value you very much...

----------


## magie06

It was almost 2 before we were finished in the school. It was lovely and the kids were great. There was a lot of waving going on. I may even have shed a tear or 2. 
My doctor is sending off a referral for a mammogram. She doesn't think I have anything to worry about, but I should attend the appointment when it comes.

----------


## Paula

Its good your doctor is covering all bases - was there something you were particularly worried about, or did you want to get checked because of your sister?  :Panda:

----------


## magie06

Because I found a lump.

----------


## Paula

:Panda:  well done for getting it checked out. Will you let us know when the appointment comes through? Is it worth calling Toghermore to talk things through?

----------


## magie06

I'm going to wait and see first, itms?

----------


## Paula

Ok, will you please tell us if youre struggling?

----------


## Suzi

I know it's terrifying finding lumps and stuff love, as you know I have a long history with my breast team.. I promise you that it's not as scary when you get there, they are genuinely lovely. If you're worried, tell them.

----------


## magie06

I will let you know how I'm doing. The doctor told me yesterday that it's highly unlikely that I'll have an appointment before Christmas.

----------


## Suzi

Oh love that waiting is so hard... Here if you want/need to talk.

----------

magie06 (18-12-22)

----------


## magie06

My daughter and myself nearly had a big row yesterday. They had decided in November to make these Christmas decorations and I told her that they would need to make 3 each per week. That way they would have 50 made for the fare that's happening tomorrow. Instead, they only had 15 made by last Friday. I've spent the entire weekend sewing. When I was showing her how to do them yesterday she was on her phone the whole time. I just gave up and told her to use the hot glue gun instead. She was delighted with her progress, and the row was averted! I really hope I get some of the profits!!!!!  :@:

----------


## Paula

Teenagers - Dont you just love them?!

----------


## magie06

Oh yes Paula. If I didn't I'd be doing time for murder!  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):  That's hilarious!

----------


## magie06

The fare was a wonderful success. Aisling sold all 50 of her Christmas decorations. She was delighted with herself. I bought one for my tree, so I'll take a photo tomorrow when it's daylight.

----------


## Paula

Wow! Well done Ais!

----------


## magie06

Well done mom you mean!!  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Well done to the team effort?  :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## magie06

:(rofl): 
They made almost €180. So that was almost €60 each. Aisling told me last night, that it was a lot of work for very little money?!!?

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  That's the way of the world though! 

How are you doing love?

----------


## magie06

I'm okay. Finding new places that hurt every day. I'm a leftie and my left hand is swollen and very achy because of all the sewing.

----------


## Paula

Ouch  :(:

----------


## Suzi

Are you able to rest it? What about a heat pad or frozen peas?

----------


## magie06

My sister who looks after my dad has covid. This year just keeps giving and giving.

----------


## Paula

Oh no!

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! I sympathise. Hope she gets a mild case and is much better soon.

----------


## magie06

Today I just took a day off. Aisling asked if we could go shopping and we just took off. It was lovely. Aisling went into the shops she wanted to go into, and I waited outside. It was a beautiful day here, not as cold as last week, and I just took in the atmosphere. We had lunch out, and we didn't get home until nearly 4.

----------


## Jaquaia

Sounds like a lovely day!

----------


## magie06

Aisling is gone ice skating today. Her friend collected her and they won't be back until late. 
Aisling sold so many Christmas ornaments on Tuesday, that she even sold the ones that we had bought. I've to sew them again. Teenagers, who'd have them??  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

That's hilarious!

----------


## magie06

We now have a spare ornament. How did that happen?

----------


## Suzi

Lol! You're amazing.

----------


## magie06

My dad has taken a turn. He's refusing to go to hospital. I've just come home from dropping my sister over to stay the night with him.

----------


## Paula

Oh no, love  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Oh love, I'm so sorry... Are you OK?

----------


## magie06

I'm okay thanks. He has recovered a little. We're going to visit in the afternoon.

----------


## Paula

Thats a relief  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

How is he love? Were you able to have a lovely day?

----------


## magie06

Dad has tested positive for covid.

----------


## Paula

Was that why he went in hospital or did he pick up there? You ok, lovely?

----------


## magie06

He refused the hospital on Saturday. We called this morning, we didn't go yesterday. I asked if he wanted me to put on his oxygen but he refused that too. He said it gives him nose bleeds. It is what it is!

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Oh love, I'm sorry...

----------


## magie06

This might sound very harsh, but after all he's put everyone through over the last almost 3 years, I wouldn't be very sad if he died in his sleep.

----------


## Paula

Thats not harsh, lovely, thats the reality hes caused

----------


## Suzi

> This might sound very harsh, but after all he's put everyone through over the last almost 3 years, I wouldn't be very sad if he died in his sleep.


Not harsh at all....

----------


## magie06

I got a lovely surprise in the mail this morning. A little person wrote me a thank you card, and told me that I am very good at sewing. It made my day.

----------


## Paula

Awwww bless the little person  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Aww that's so lovely!

----------


## magie06

I didn't have a very good night's sleep last night. My nose was alternating between being stuffed up and dripping like a tap without a washer. I'm feeling very sorry for myself all day. 
Aisling and I have tickets for panto tomorrow so I've asked her to invite one of the girls to go with her.

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## magie06

Early night.

----------


## Suzi

I'm sorry you're feeling so rubbish love. Can you take something like night nurse and day nurse?

----------


## magie06

I had a hot whiskey before I went to bed last night. I slept better last night.

----------


## Suzi

I am glad. Are you feeling any better?

----------


## magie06

I was feeling a bit better, so I went to the panto with Ais. I wore my mask the whole time, even though my antigen tests are negative.

----------

Paula (01-01-23)

----------


## Strugglingmum

I love a good pantomime.

----------


## Suzi

Did you enjoy it?

----------


## magie06

It was Cinderella and it was excellent. The script was bang up to date with references to covid etc. If I had one niggle, the person who scripted and acted as the Dame for the last 20 years has retired and I really missed him.

----------

Paula (01-01-23)

----------


## Suzi

That sounds like so much fun! I haven't been to a panto in years, I think I'll do it next year!

----------


## magie06

I'm feeling dreadful since I got up this morning. So much so that I went back to bed at around 12 and I'm only up now (around 4). My GP is back tomorrow so I'll be on the phone first thing.

----------


## Suzi

Oh no love! I'm sorry. Have you taken a covid test today?

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## magie06

Yes. My test was negative again today.

----------


## Suzi

Glad it's negative lovely. Have you carried on resting today?

----------


## magie06

I'm waiting for a call from my GP. I called this morning and I asked the receptionist to send a prescription to my chemist. She said that they don't do that anymore and that I'd have to see a doctor. When I told her that dad had tested positive on boxing day, and that I had been to see him that day, she said a doctor would ring me back. I'm still waiting.

----------


## Paula

Am I misunderstanding? Do they not do repeats without speaking to your doctor anymore?

----------


## Suzi

Mine don't speak to my doctor, just needs a tick-in-a-box type thing to authorise it... 

Have you heard anything?

----------


## magie06

The doctor rang me back at around 2.30. I explained my symptoms and she told me that she would send the script for antibiotics and steroids to the chemist for me. Gerry has picked them up for me. I won't be taking the steroids until the morning because they affect my sleep.

----------


## Suzi

Glad that she called you back and that you're getting some help love...

----------


## magie06

I'm beginning to feel a little better. But like everyone else, I've hurt my back while coughing.

----------


## magie06

My appointment for the mamogram is next Monday morning.

----------


## Paula

Im glad its not taken too long, and just hope youre feeling up to it

----------


## Suzi

So glad you're beginning to feel a bit better love... 

How do you feel about the mammogram?

----------


## magie06

I'm a bit nervous about it to be honest. Hopefully my cough will have eased by then.

----------


## Suzi

I can understand that. Is this the first one you've had?

----------


## magie06

I've had one in the past. There is screening here from aged 50 plus.

----------


## Suzi

They aren't the most dignified thing to go through - but have you noticed that seems par for the course for women??? 

How are things with your Dad? Brothers and sisters?

----------


## magie06

I haven't seen dad since boxing day. And because of this flu, I haven't been talking to very many people.

----------


## Suzi

Are you OK? You seem flat.. How are you feeling?

----------


## magie06

A bit flat tbh. I missed mum this year more than last. But, I'll be okay once Monday is over.

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

You have so much on your plate love. make sure you talk about it all...

----------


## Paula

:Panda:  :(bear):

----------


## magie06

All of my decorations are down. Well I say all, I usually find things about 2 weeks after the boxes are in the attic!

----------


## Paula

Yep, theres a bag of stuff waiting for Si to go back into the loft lol

----------


## Suzi

Lol! ours are waiting for Marc to put away too....

----------


## Jaquaia

Ours live in the hall cupboard! Still forgot to put some things away  :(giggle):

----------


## magie06

My appointment this morning went fine. Nothing of note showed up. I'm very relieved.

----------

Strugglingmum (09-01-23)

----------


## Suzi

Such good news! Congratulations to your boobs!  :):  It's a huge relief!

----------

magie06 (09-01-23)

----------


## Paula

Fab news!

----------

magie06 (09-01-23)

----------


## magie06

My sister is very worried about her finances. They had savings but they used them to pay back the money my nephew stole from them. Now she has only 300 left in the bank. She is very, very worried. I offered her cash this morning but she refused it. She was in bed at 6 pm yesterday so that she wouldn't have to light the fire in the sitting room.
In other news my car has its mot today.

----------


## Suzi

Oh your poor Sister. I know so many people being hit by the rise in living. One friend of mine has just been made redundant the month after their mortgage repayments quadrupled! 
It was good she could talk to you without you judging and just being as kind and lovely as you always are x

----------


## magie06

My car passed it's mot. Well done my little Kia.

----------


## Suzi

YAY! Well done to your car!

----------


## magie06

I don't feel very well since yesterday. I'm not sure if it's because I've just finished another course of antibiotics and steroids and my stomach is acting up as a side effect.

----------


## Suzi

Oh I sympathise. That's miserable. Is it worth calling your Dr or are you going to wait and see....

----------


## Paula

Oh no, youre really going through it. Big hugs, love

----------


## Suzi

How are you feeling now lovely?

----------


## magie06

Still have a dickey tummy. But a bit better than yesterday.

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Glad you are feeling at least a little better...

----------

